# Programming Track Boosters



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

So i have a couple of Tsunami equipped loco's that just wont respond AT ALL to my programming track, OR programming on the main. No matter how many factory resets and cv changes I attempt, Nothing changes.

Working with the Digitrax Zephyr xtra.

I've been reading that I need one of these Programming Track Booster's

I've found two of them.

The PTB - 100










And the "powerpax" booster










They're the same price.

The ptb-100 appears to be Tsunami brand. Would this be preferable? 

I'm just not sure.

Thoughts? Comments? Personal Exp?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

With a Zephyr you will need a booster if you're doing sound locos. The Zephyr doesn't have enough power to program sound locos. 

I am using the PTB 100 but DCC Specialties make very good stuff so either one should do the job.

My programming track is at the end of a siding and is insulated on both tracks and 
I just push the loco onto the programming track by hand. 
When doing this make sure there is no power to the siding or you'll get a short and might damage the booster.
You can also use a double pole toggle switch to disconnect the booster from the programming track

The re railer is the start of the programming track.
Haven't decided where to hide the PTB 100 yet,
I'm going to cover it with some kind of building. 








Magic


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I would highly recommend the PTB-100 from Soundtraxx. I have the Digitrax 100 with a 5 amp power supply and I still had trouble programming sound decoders. The PTB-100 fixed all of it and I can program Soundtraxx/Digitrax decoders and sound decoders. I also have the Digitrax PR3xtra and use JMRI for programming.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the Power Pax. I would think either would work fine. Another advantage of a
power booster is that you can "read" a CV value. Nice to know the value before you
start changing things. Will let you know if you need to go up or down on value. I have
a digitrax super chief and it would not read a tsunami. With the power booster it reads
fine. Probably worth getting one. As I remember they are around $50.

My super chief programmed fine, I just couldn't read. Your zephyr should read fine with
a power booster.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

The PTB-100.

I had the other unit (two in fact) but they both burned out rather quickly.

The PTB-100 has been working fine for quite some time.

Frederick


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, there you go. Get the PTB 100. Why take a chance of a burnout. My Power Pax
is 3 years old, but I must confess I have not used it a ton. We used to have a resident
DCC guru here on the forum. His name was Sean. Many of you will remember him. He
did many conversions for members. I had no problems with Sean. Bought many items
from him and always got what I paid for. Evidently he got too much work or had personal problems and not everybody had a great experience with Sean and he disappeared from the forum. He recommended the power pax but I can't remember why.
Get the other one. You might look up reviews on google of both.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome, thanks fellers!


----------

